# "Australian white "- the local breed of south india



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a pretty bird


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks buddy.... !!!


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Very Pretty !


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

thats nice, is it YB or fully grown.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a great looking bird Dr. ! Are they mainly a show pigeon or do they have some sort of flying ability too?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty! They look like Indian Fantails who were bred into some kind of pouter, magpie, or carrier to get that long body and stance


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Gurbir said:


> Thats a great looking bird Dr. ! Are they mainly a show pigeon or do they have some sort of flying ability too?


They are mainly show pigeon,i myself hav'nt flown them yet(they may be easy pickings for the hawks due to their white color).......so i am planning to breed them and i will be flying their youngsters


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty! They look like Indian Fantails who were bred into some kind of pouter, magpie, or carrier to get that long body and stance


Yeah,exactly.....You are almost there


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

romanallover said:


> thats nice, is it YB or fully grown.


its 3 months old now...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty! They look like Indian Fantails who were bred into some kind of pouter, magpie, or carrier to get that long body and stance


They actually are bred into many kind, a uniform color, crest, foot feather and an above average size, thats what is termed as Australian. Its not actually a separate breed but a beautiful cross from different breeds, breeders still cross it to many other types either to enhance the crest, foot feathers or bring in colors like RR. Normal types are white, black, red, yellow, silver (add "Australian" in front of all this  ) I had a pair of Silvers back in 2002 and when I started again, there was no Australian Silvers bred anywhere, wonder why that happened 

The ones which are more common are descendants of Indian fantail x normal white pigeon, Fantail crosses x pouter crosses.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> I had a pair of Silvers back in 2002 and when I started again, there was no Australian Silvers bred anywhere, wonder why that happened


australian silver !!! wow.........do u have a picture of those birds ?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

No, that time there was no camera phones to go on clicking every moment  but I should have some printed photos somewhere


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i think,i will pair up some australian white with white homers,lets see what we get.......


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I won't advise it, you will end up in a pigeon neither having the quality of the fancy nor the homing of the homer, thus spoiling both. Better mate an Australian white to same breed


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah......you are right,it can be a big foolishness,but it would be interesting to see,how it will look like !!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It will be a pigeon with no crest and some boot like feather up to the toes and the color and pattern depends on that of parents. You can find many of those in the pet shops


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

One of the breeders paired australian white with white trumpeter ........the young ones look great with high quality crest and boot feathers


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats bcos the trumpeters here are usually from german double crests, they have the good crests and foot feathers, but then those youngsters will never be the quality of an actual trumpeter, unless it is mated back to trumpeter and better younsters are obtained, otherwise its just spoiling for curiosity


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i saw the pair,i have to say.......its looks excellent,he sells it for around Rs.3000/pair and the ordinary australian white for Rs.1500/pair...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

And a double crested german trumpeter costs 10000


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> And a double crested german trumpeter costs 10000


 lol....!!!


----------



## sundar19760 (Sep 5, 2013)

need white australlian two females...do u have


----------

